# upped my cluster



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

since we get to keep my car as my toy and not use it as a trade....

before










after










waiting for red led's, so i put in some crap red bulbs for now...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nice.....i had that setup from importintelligence....want yet another upgrade? use the 200sx se gauge cluster with a tach.....one of the best upgrades i have made IMO


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i have well had one...i sold it, it was free so what the hell right...i might get another though..... :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

heh, buckle up! (see pic 2)


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Very nice, I especially like the red lights. I went with blue..










Look closely and you'll see I had a little trouble when I was putting the MPH needle-stopper back on. That's what you get when you rush..


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I dont know why people insist on taking the needles off.. Foolish Noobs.. the guages can be put on without removing the needles. GEES.. I need to start having people send me there clusters, and let me install there damn gauges.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Thats BS Chuck, there is no possible way you can install the overlays without taking the needles off. Explain yourself!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i installed mine without taking off my needles.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

looks good man. i need to find a company that makes aftermarket gauges. im trying to call nissan (and convince them im NOT voiding my warrantys *asfarastheyknow) and see if i can order a new gauge cluster from them, that will hook right up to my stock harness. i dont have a tach right now, and im not a fan of those bug (ugly) bolt-me-ont-your-a-pillar 5in tachs with shift lights lol. i'd rather have a nice tach next to my spedo (with white faces )

IDEALLY i'd like something like this (not the gauge cluster mounted on top, the one that you can see through the steering wheel)
ive tried called autometer, but they said at the present time they dont have one for a b15 sentra. dammit D: ... i WOULD just make my own panel, but i need to keep the factory warning lights there (in order to pass inspection and be able to re-sell the car *eventually*)









any idea who else might make em?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

you can put them on by popping off the black housing that covers the needle, but knowing me it was bteer for me just to follow the easy instructions i had. 6 mild to slightly pressured turns are better for me than popping off something so delicate.

03sentraxe - i am not brushed up on my b15's but can you swap your tach with one from a other model, if its done by nissan does it really void warranty..?


----------

